# Basic Aussie Pale Ale



## crd0902 (20/2/12)

Hi all, coopers Aussie pale ale, be2, us-05 and cascade dry hopped. Be any good what do you think Cheers Chris


----------



## QldKev (20/2/12)

crd0902 said:


> Hi all, coopers Aussie pale ale, be2, us-05 and cascade dry hopped. Be any good what do you think Cheers Chris




I would swap the Cascade for Nugget or Cluster for an Aussie style beer


----------



## crd0902 (20/2/12)

Ok thanks it's only my second time dry hopping so still learning what hops are all about


----------



## crd0902 (20/2/12)

What is pride of ring wood like. I was told it was close to coopers original ale


----------



## donburke (20/2/12)

crd0902 said:


> Hi all, coopers Aussie pale ale, be2, us-05 and cascade dry hopped. Be any good what do you think Cheers Chris



mate go ahead and do it, it will produce a good beer, just keep the fermentation temperature under control (i.e. around 17 deg)


----------



## crd0902 (20/2/12)

donburke said:


> mate go ahead and do it, it will produce a good beer, just keep the fermentation temperature under control (i.e. around 17 deg)



Yeah ok thanks I got a fridge and temp control. Haven't done many ales. Should I rack it and cold chill it for a week or something before keg it or just straight to kegs.


----------



## QldKev (20/2/12)

Pride of Ringwood (POR) is a great hop, but I prefer to keep it for bittering and flavour. I never use it for late additions. 

Cascade is an awesome hop for late additions, but it is wrong for an Aussie style pale ale. (it makes great beer thou)

CPA in the All Grain version only has a 28g POR addition for bittering, it has NO late hop additions.
If you want to try and get closer to a CPA, then a huge factor is the yeast, re-culture some yeast from a CPA bottle and it will make all the difference. Have a search on here for the process on how to do it.

Using your kit + the be2 with no hop additions, but go the CPA yeast. It is worth the effort for the yeast.


QldKev


----------



## beerbog (20/2/12)

QldKev said:


> Pride of Ringwood (POR) is a great hop, but I prefer to keep it for bittering and flavour. I never use it for late additions.
> 
> Cascade is an awesome hop for late additions, but it is wrong for an Aussie style pale ale. (it makes great beer thou)
> 
> ...



Can vouch for reusing some CPA yeast. It really adds to the beer. Plus it's not hard to do at all. :beerbang:


----------



## mckenry (20/2/12)

QldKev said:


> Pride of Ringwood (POR) is a great hop, but I prefer to keep it for bittering and flavour. I never use it for late additions.
> QldKev



+1
I was going to give exactly the same advice. I used POR late in the boil once and it gave my "aussie ale" attempt a flavour that was dirty. I've posted this before, yonks ago, but a mate of mine actually asked if I used river water to brew with.
Your ingredients will make a fair American Ale. Brew at 19ish C


----------



## crd0902 (9/3/12)

Well I finished the brew, chilled it down to 1-2 degrees for a couple days, filtered into my keg, gassed it for a few days. It tastes amazing. Needs more gas but even my bro reckons its the best. Just an update. I did a bit of yeast farming so got three jars of us05 to reuse. Looks good too. I think I'll try another apa with the coopers ale yeast. Give it a shot


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/12)

If you havent tried the POR and Cluster flowers you have missed the true Aussie beer flavour.
Every one who uses POR flowers comments on how great they are compared to pellets. Ask jyo, he thought POR sucked till he used the flowers.
If you are interested check my site.
Nev


----------



## crd0902 (9/3/12)

Cheers nev but I've only just started with hops. What when and how would I use the flowers. I only use malt tins so don't do boils and stuff. Cheers 
Chris


----------



## kelbygreen (9/3/12)

yep flowers are better. POR gets a bad name around these parts but I cant pick whats wrong with it?? is it coz mega swill is made out of it of coz people use it wrong?? not sure never got it my beers taste fine to me using it


----------



## crd0902 (9/3/12)

Is that still using the us05 yeast too thanks nev


----------



## kelbygreen (9/3/12)

if you use recultured coopers yeast you will get a better beer, I like POR as a bittering never add it any later then 20 mins. With K&K I dont think I would use it but with unhopped extract then yes I would. if you do a lager I would bitter only with it if you want some more in there use saaz or a noble hop later. For a pale ale bitter with POR and maybe 1g a lt max at 20mins if you only want a POR beer but if you want some hop character then pick a hop to suit the flavour/aroma you are going for.


----------



## crd0902 (9/3/12)

So does that mean boiling the sugar in what 3-4 liters of water and adding the hops and letting it boil for 20 then cooling and adding to fermenter with coopers tin


----------



## crd0902 (9/3/12)

I was on your site nev how much is shipping and is that per item or for bulk buy same price


----------



## kelbygreen (9/3/12)

boil 100g of DME per 1lt in the pot then yes do as you say. I wouldnt bother adding POR to a kit beer but thats me.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/12)

crd0902 said:


> I was on your site nev how much is shipping and is that per item or for bulk buy same price


Because its flowers it takes up a shed load of room, you may get 2 x 90gm packs in a 500gm satchel.
2kg of the stuff came in a box the size of a carton of 30 can beers +  
Its crap to repackage, sticky resin everywhere. Hydraulic press would be the go  
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/12)

kelbygreen said:


> boil 100g of DME per 1lt in the pot then yes do as you say. I wouldnt bother adding POR to a kit beer but thats me.


Me neither. Cluster at flame out can achieve great results.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/12)

BTW Superprides ( POR) is a great hop , kind of going down the American style hop intensity.
It has a fantastic aroma and probably my choice over standard POR. Unfortunate they don't do it in flowers .
Nev


----------



## Nick JD (10/3/12)

If you love POR so much, do a 10 minute AusPA with it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> If you love POR so much, do a 10 minute AusPA with it. :icon_cheers:


I have done many brews with these hops and we are developing an Aussie IPA based on POR and Cluster.
Trials have proved very good particularly at higher gravities. There are a few tricks learn on the way.
Nev


----------



## mashout (10/3/12)

ive been doing alot of reading about brewing a cpa and somewhere on this site i read that coopers brew there pa to a low gravity 1.006 - 1.008 now how do you go about brewing to such a low gravity


----------



## DJR (10/3/12)

mashout said:


> ive been doing alot of reading about brewing a cpa and somewhere on this site i read that coopers brew there pa to a low gravity 1.006 - 1.008 now how do you go about brewing to such a low gravity



Finishing gravity that'd be.

The usual story is that it's got some sugar in it, but if it is all malt, then keeping the mash temps low, doing a step mash and using a yeast that finishes low is the usual way... the coopers yeast is pretty attenuative


----------



## Nick JD (10/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I have done many brews with these hops and we are developing an Aussie IPA based on POR and Cluster.
> Trials have proved very good particularly at higher gravities. There are a few tricks learn on the way.
> Nev



I found the trick to using POR is to not use it late unless you want a beer to taste like a forestry worker's armpit.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> I found the trick to using POR is to not use it late unless you want a beer to taste like a forestry worker's armpit.


I cant say I have ever been that close to lumber jack, a German girl backpacker armpit I can relate too.
POR early Cluster late, a very good combo.


----------



## Nick JD (10/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> POR early Cluster late, a very good combo.



Yes, it is. 

But I still hear the "Oh, the flowers are great when they're fresh" bullshit. If they're so great make a 10 minute IPA with a huge whack of POR flowers.


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> But I still hear the "Oh, the flowers are great when they're fresh" bullshit. If they're so great make a 10 minute IPA with a huge whack of POR flowers.


Dont know abou flowers but late por r great.

This recipe is great. DrSmurtos Pride of Mt Torrens. He uses fresh homegrown flowers. I use pellets

2.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.97 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.78 %
0.24 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.47 %
8.00 gm Magnum [15.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU
30.00 gm Pride of Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 15.8 IBU
40.00 gm Pride of Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
5.00 gm CaCO3
5.00 gm NaCl
10.00 gm CaSO4
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale

20L
OG 1.046
IBU 32
EBC 18


----------



## manticle (10/3/12)

Why is an ingredient bad if you have to use it in a particular way?

If you drown something in sesame oil or cook with it as a base, it's horrible. Doesn't make the ingredient itself shit. Use your ingredients in the right way to get the best out of them. Is beef stock no good because it makes my chicken soup taste brown and meaty?

PoR is no different to any other hop - some high aa hops too early give harsh flavours, some hops added as dry hops become grassy etc. I'd never dry hop with saaz again but I wouldn't suggest it's a bad ingredient.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> But I still hear the "Oh, the flowers are great when they're fresh" bullshit. If they're so great make a 10 minute IPA with a huge whack of POR flowers.


You need to try them before you call "Bullshit".
I will send you some if you have the nuggets to use them.
Nev


----------



## jyo (10/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> If you havent tried the POR and Cluster flowers you have missed the true Aussie beer flavour.
> Every one who uses POR flowers comments on how great they are compared to pellets. Ask jyo, he thought POR sucked till he used the flowers.
> If you are interested check my site.
> Nev



For sure. I had only ever used POR pellets and thought that was as good as it gets. It was definitely off my list. 

I'll give Nev's flowers a big plug. They are sensational.


----------



## Nick JD (10/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You need to try them before you call "Bullshit".
> I will send you some if you have the nuggets to use them.
> Nev



I will send you some nice hops.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> I will send you some nice hops.


Bullshit I already have heaps of POR flowers. :lol: 
Nev


----------



## Nick JD (10/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Bullshit I already have heaps of POR flowers. :lol:
> Nev



But I was going to send you some awesome superduper POR (that I also happen to sell)! Only thing is it's soooooo nice, you can only use it early in the boil. 

You have to use Cluster late. Or the beer will taste like an Aussie Lager with a cigarette stubbed out in it.

It's that great. For bittering.


----------

